# Girls Softball Team Name



## zman28 (Feb 28, 2008)

Yall have been a big help on the coaching end so I thought I would start a thread to see what yall thought a good team name would be. Its an 8 and under girls fastpitch (machine) parks and rec team. Want something different from your ordinary girls team name like ladybugs or bandits. Nothing is wrong with these names just would like to have something that will get recognized. The team colors will be black shirts with red writing and gray pants with pinstripes. Thanks in advance for all input.


----------



## SuperSport (Feb 28, 2008)

Black, red, with grey pants, Humm only thing I can think of is The Dawgs!

Besides that I ain't got much of an idea! Sorry!


----------



## larpyn (Feb 28, 2008)

how about "lady raiders"??
kinda has a unique ring to it 
i've never heard it used before. i just made it up.


----------



## curtis lowe (Feb 28, 2008)

*I like it*



SuperSport said:


> Black, red, with grey pants, Humm only thing I can think of is The Dawgs!
> 
> Besides that I ain't got much of an idea! Sorry!



hey that is a good one.

GO DAWGS!!!!!!


----------



## zman28 (Feb 28, 2008)

nope...cant use the LADY DAWGS...I know this is _Georgia_ Outdoor news...but my allegiance is to the Crimson and White so I can't bring myself to do it, but thanks for the idea. The Lady Raiders does have a good ring to it. Thanks and keep em coming.


----------



## SuperSport (Feb 28, 2008)

Knockouts
Heat
Sweet Heat
Posse
Diamond Divas
Impact
Stingers  <---- Nah too much like Georgia Tech!
Bat Busters
Force
Ice
Black Ice
Sparks
Sweet Sluggers

How about them? I did a Google search for ya!
But I still like the Lady Dawgs!


----------



## muzzydoug (Feb 28, 2008)

i like the diamond divas and sweet heat


----------



## CAMO84 (Feb 28, 2008)

Taz devils


----------



## leadoff (Feb 28, 2008)

I always thought "Dark Horse" was a cool name for a team.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Feb 28, 2008)

Bama Blasters- Bama Slamma- Bama Buzz- Bama Bullets- Bama Bombers- Bama Babes, that pretty much surmises the B&B thing.


----------



## larpyn (Feb 29, 2008)

"dixie darlings"


----------



## zman28 (Feb 29, 2008)

larpyn said:


> "dixie darlings"



you are on fire...you are bringing some real good names to the table for me. Thanks to everyone and keep the ideas coming ...also fond of all the BAMA ... names  good also.


----------



## CCGA (Feb 29, 2008)

*re*

My daughter is on a travel team called the Outkasts


----------



## zman28 (Feb 29, 2008)

CCGA said:


> My daughter is on a travel team called the Outkasts



Thats a cool name also...we will be the new team this year in the league...so that might be pretty good.


----------



## F14Gunner (Feb 29, 2008)

TomKatters


----------



## CraftyLady (Feb 29, 2008)

why not call them the air force? then when people ask why you can say: "because we keep the bases loaded"


----------



## Boudreaux (Feb 29, 2008)

I think as a 'Bama fan you should call them the Warhawks and put them in maroon uniforms.


----------



## centerc (Feb 29, 2008)

let them vote on a name


----------



## zman28 (Mar 2, 2008)

I will let them vote on the final pick. But I think my favorite so far is Sweet Heat..thanks SuperSport


----------



## leadoff (Mar 2, 2008)

GA_Hunter said:


> I think as a 'Bama fan you should call them the Warhawks and put them in maroon uniforms.



  

BTW....if you name them Sweet Heat, see if you can get the Golden Flake company to sponsor you!


----------



## dirtroad (Mar 2, 2008)

The Sabanites........





Go Dawgs!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## zman28 (Mar 2, 2008)

dirtroad said:


> The Sabanites........
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Maybe the Lady Sabanites


----------



## zman28 (Mar 2, 2008)

leadoff said:


> BTW....if you name them Sweet Heat, see if you can get the Golden Flake company to sponsor you!



I need to try and get them to kick in some $$$$


----------



## SuperSport (Mar 2, 2008)

zman28 said:


> I will let them vote on the final pick. But I think my favorite so far is Sweet Heat..thanks SuperSport



No Problem!
But you know Lady Dawgs would be a great Name!


----------



## SuperSport (Mar 2, 2008)

zman28 said:


> I need to try and get them to kick in some $$$$



Depending on how much they kick in, I will take a cut for the name!


----------



## zman28 (Mar 2, 2008)

SuperSport said:


> Depending on how much they kick in, I will take a cut for the name!



SS as soon as they let me know the $$$ amount I will PM you ...if anything they would wanna hit you with a lawsuit for using their name ...thanks for all the help..I will keep everyone posted on how the season is going. Thanks Marcus


----------



## Boudreaux (Mar 2, 2008)

SuperSport said:


> No Problem!
> But you know Lady Dawgs would be a great Name!


 
I don't know about that.  I mean, after all, what is the proper term for a female dog?  You have the sire who breeds the *************** to produce a litter.  Really want to name your daughter's team that?


----------

